# Moving from Vodafone.



## Galway62 (24 Feb 2013)

Hi all and was wondering do I have to give notice to Vodafone when moving my account to somebody elce .I am moving my phone and broadband.
Thanks all.


----------



## NOAH (25 Feb 2013)

yes


----------



## rayn (25 Feb 2013)

Out of the frying pan into what fire?


----------



## naughto (25 Feb 2013)

i would say its to sky,if you are out of contract with vodafone then you do not have to give them 30 day notice.
when i moved from vd to sky i was out of contract and sky did it all for me.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Feb 2013)

Check what the penalties might be before any move.


----------



## Rua (27 Apr 2013)

If you are out of contract no problem.
I am in the same position out of contract with vodafone and thinking of going with sky BB, talk anytime and tv package, anyone doing or has done same?
is it indeed a better deal?


----------



## naughto (27 Apr 2013)

i would wait a see if u can get eircom fibre


----------



## roker (27 Apr 2013)

Are you sure that you are out of contract? Vodafone calls me near the end of my yearly contract, and offers another deal to tie me in for another year. This year I am going to decline.


----------



## Tired Paul (27 Apr 2013)

I accepts Vodafones offer last Jan. Little did I reliase that I was going to be moving out of my house ( sold it ). I now want to cancel my contract with Vodafone and they are saying no prob - as long as I pay the balance on my contract (approx €300). Can they do this ??
I'm not moving into another house for another 3 months and will be staying with family until new house is completed so I can't transfer package to new home. They are also unwilling to put my account on "hold" until we move into our new home.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Leo (29 Apr 2013)

Tired Paul said:


> I accepts Vodafones offer last Jan. Little did I reliase that I was going to be moving out of my house ( sold it ). I now want to cancel my contract with Vodafone and they are saying no prob - as long as I pay the balance on my contract (approx €300). Can they do this ??


 
Unfortunately yes, they can. It's covered in the T&Cs you agreed to.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Apr 2013)

I took a rolling (monthly) contract with Vodafone after my last contract was up.

Can switch, stop, change at any time with no penalty


----------



## Leo (30 Apr 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> I took a rolling (monthly) contract with Vodafone after my last contract was up.
> 
> Can switch, stop, change at any time with no penalty


 
That's the way most of them operate once the initial contract term is up. It's only when you sign-up to another discount deal that they tie you in to a longer term contract period.


----------



## serotoninsid (1 May 2013)

A while since the OP posted, but if still no decision has been made, then you may want to rethink moving to sky for broadband.  Check out the threads on the subject on boards.ie (broadband sub-section).


----------

